# HELP me find my head voice.



## arts

Hello I love to sing this song using my head voice. But I could not get the volume out. Anybody has the same challenge?






Thank you.
www.ElenaHouseOnline.com:wave:


----------



## ArtsongLind

Hi Elena,
very sweet video. To use more of the head voice is difficult when singing in this low register. I suggest talking to your vocal coach about better use of your breath to start with. Bonne chance!


----------



## kv466

The secret to finding your head voice is to get out of your head...clearly, you're more in the camera and recording than in the song itself...also, the low part did go down in volume but wasn't gone...sitting doesn't help...work on hitting those lows standing and in a way your voice can come from your entire being...lots of pitch probs so before working on that perfect low which most of us singers strive for, get each and every note perfect on command without even thinking about it...and don't think as much as you feel and give the song your all and you'll find what you're looking for...good luck...stand up!


----------

